
Where Twitter's execs went to - fearfulsymmetry
http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/01/25/twitter-twtr-executives-leaving-startup-moves/
======
ChuckMcM
For me, this is one of the more "fun" things about the Bay Area, where people
are at company A for a while then move on to company B, C, ... When I arrived
it was the big semiconductor companies that had engineers going out and
building new things, then folks from Sun, from Apple, when the first wave of
people left Google they created a mini boomlet in new ideas, now Twitter. I
expect former Facebook, LinkedIn, Netflix, and Palintir folks to part of the
next cadre. Join a company, experience its growth, figure out how you can do
it "better" or "different" and move to a new company to do that. The nerd
equivalent of the circle of life.

